# cant find parents



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

hey all, im trying really hard to find pictures of angels parents, i have her 6 generation pedigree, iv googled the names of the dogs, and ive tried googling the breeder over and over and nada. i duno what happend to him but i really want to get some pics of her littermates if possible, any thoughts?


o, shes adba btw


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Try givin' us the names..? IF they were byb and never did anything, never left the house, than we might not find em'. BUT, believe me, I've been surprised over some of the info I've been able to find online.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

he wasnt really a byb, he had some dogs in calenders and stuff fromwhat i remember, buts its almost 2 years ago, and im a stoner lol

sire- HARTSELL'S "BIG BLUE CHOPPER" 98000L-34

dam-L.B.'S "SKY BLUE" 67200N-25


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's Choppers ped, you can go further back on it than with yer papers. No luck on the Dam. Sorry, no luck on pix either.
Chopper


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

why is it that it only shows 1 offspring for him? it doesnt list angel, even though she is registered with them and i have the 6 gen ped. in hand


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

because the ped was posted 4 years ago man. anyway, thought you'd find the long ped interesting......


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yeah man, thanks for your help!


im just kinda bummed i cant find his friggn picture tho, he was beeeeutifal


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

o yea, i used to have a pic on here whenever i first got her, like a year and a half ago. he was solid dark blue, gotti in size, but ripped like a gamebred pit


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

So search yer threads back to the first of em.... You really don't have a lot of em. 
The only pics I can get, of Lugz' parents, are a scan of a print out of an email froma cell phone. I was actually SHOCKED when I found his grandparents. There are a few dogs in his 5th gen that are just impossible to find, but one member here showed me up and found one of em'.... He is prudy too, AND that photo explains a lot about Lugz' appearance. 
.....and they say that passed four generations really won't come out. Pfffft!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

heres what you do contact Adam Bullock at the ADBA and ask him to help you. he will tell you to send him a self addressed stamped envalope and a letter requesting the pics from the previous breeder. he will then forward it to them for you. and it will be up to them to respond with pics and what not.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

.....or you could do that! Rep coming at ya BPBM!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea the pics arent on the first pics, i just checked for them like 4 hours ago but its aight man. aparently i deleted them to add more, since i cant add more then one pic at a time in this forum


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

on your papers there should be an address for the breeder have you tried to send them a letter directly from you to the?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

reddoggy said:


> Try givin' us the names..? IF they were byb and never did anything, never left the house, than we might not find em'. BUT, believe me, I've been surprised over some of the info I've been able to find online.


Think you could help me out Reddoggy? I have searched for my dogs parents online but was never able to find anything...I am going to send off for the 7 generation pedigree with adba but the money is a bit tight right now...so I was wondering if I could find any info until then...if not it's ok...either way here are the dogs names and reg numbers...thanks alot!

Sire- Englands 'Trujillo' - 86600M-02
Dam- Lopez 'Red Chula' - 98500J-49


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Both dogs you listed are not on peds online, at least by those names.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok thanks for looking into it for me performanekennels! 
Just thought it was worth a shot!

Have a good humpday peoples!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have the grand sires and grand dams of the dogs? that might help


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

*I have a pic of Big Blue Chopper*

I was researching my bitch's pedigree and Chopper's previous owner sent me a picture of him. He was bred to Vannoy's Melee and produced my Sweet Shaolin. 
I was actually googling his ped again when I found this and joined here just so I could get you the picture of him.. but I dont know how to. 
I will see if I can add it to my profile here or something.

Sarah


----------

